# New help might have to go #2



## tree MDS (Aug 4, 2008)

It is once again Monday morning and I have no help. The two new guys that I hired last week seemed to be doing great-untill today. Last night as I was sleeping at 10:23 pm a call came in that the 5'4" spanish kid with a CDL I hired would not be in today because his girlfriend slashed his tires. "John Denver" (hippy with leather hat) called this morning while I was in the shower, left no message but then rolled in 20 mins late saying he has a side job with a logger today-I said good luck, here is your pay, bye. He's still saying he wants to work but I dont know about that, I mean show some respect right?? Besides I spend more energy fending off his "sugestions" constantly than actually working-and I'm not kidding!! Its rediculous, it really is, one out of every hundred boneheaded suggestions I actually use, but the energy it takes to fend him off!! What would you guys do with "John Denver" and the little guy??


----------



## 2FatGuys (Aug 4, 2008)

It all depends on whether you are trying to run a business, a babysitting service, or film a "reality show".....


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 4, 2008)

2FatGuys said:


> It all depends on whether you are trying to run a business, a babysitting service, or film a "reality show".....


Lol, I hear ya.


----------



## Treeinnovator (Aug 4, 2008)

tree MDS said:


> It is once again Monday morning and I have no help. The two new guys that I hired last week seemed to be doing great-untill today. Last night as I was sleeping at 10:23 pm a call came in that the 5'4" spanish kid with a CDL I hired would not be in today because his girlfriend slashed his tires. "John Denver" (hippy with leather hat) called this morning while I was in the shower, left no message but then rolled in 20 mins late saying he has a side job with a logger today-I said good luck, here is your pay, bye. He's still saying he wants to work but I dont know about that, I mean show some respect right?? Besides I spend more energy fending off his "sugestions" constantly than actually working-and I'm not kidding!! Its rediculous, it really is, one out of every hundred boneheaded suggestions I actually use, but the energy it takes to fend him off!! What would you guys do with "John Denver" and the little guy??



replace them with immigrants.
i went through that bull#### for 2 years before i gave in to immigrant labor.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 4, 2008)

Treeinnovator said:


> replace them with immigrants.
> i went through that bull#### for 2 years before i gave in to immigrant labor.



Traitor anyone using illegals is a traitor to our country imo.


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 4, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Traitor.


 + one rope


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 4, 2008)

tree MDS said:


> It is once again Monday morning and I have no help. The two new guys that I hired last week seemed to be doing great-untill today. Last night as I was sleeping at 10:23 pm a call came in that the 5'4" spanish kid with a CDL I hired would not be in today because his girlfriend slashed his tires. "John Denver" (hippy with leather hat) called this morning while I was in the shower, left no message but then rolled in 20 mins late saying he has a side job with a logger today-I said good luck, here is your pay, bye. He's still saying he wants to work but I dont know about that, I mean show some respect right?? Besides I spend more energy fending off his "sugestions" constantly than actually working-and I'm not kidding!! Its rediculous, it really is, one out of every hundred boneheaded suggestions I actually use, but the energy it takes to fend him off!! What would you guys do with "John Denver" and the little guy??


I would confront them and explain my stand and that if they need the work
to get on board my vessel or jump into the skiff and abandon it.


----------



## ddhlakebound (Aug 4, 2008)

Treeinnovator said:


> replace them with immigrants.
> i went through that bull#### for 2 years before i gave in to immigrant labor.



You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Treeinnovator again. I'd neg you again if I could. 

You should be ashamed of yourself, but instead you're all to proud to brag that you hire illegals, and encourage others to do the same. You deserve to go out of business because all your help got deported, and no self respecting american will work for a schmuck like you. 

How the hell does the trollminator have ANY green dots? He should be deep in the red for all the crap he's posted on this site. 


TreeMDS:

This business is far more difficult to find good crew for than many others, but it can still be done. I don't know jack about your training and leadership skills, but even highly skilled people in those areas can still improve. Focus your energy on making yourself an even better leader/employer, so when the right people come along, you're good enough for them to want to stay with you. 

Have you considered using labor from a temp service? That way you can meet them, see them work, and decide for yourself if you want that guy back on future jobsites. If they perform well as a temp for a few weeks or a month, they may be worth bringing on full time.


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 4, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> I would confront them and explain my stand and that if they need the work
> to get on board my vessel or jump into the skiff and abandon it.



Too bad I couldnt just hire that character in your avatar to just come to my jobsite and start blasting away rope, lol, now that would be sweet!!


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 4, 2008)

tree MDS said:


> Too bad I couldnt just hire that character in your avatar to just come to my jobsite and start blasting away rope, lol, now that would be sweet!!



I would be willing to bet if ya looked in the country for men
you could find good help. I have good help and not enough work
to hire them. I have to do it all myself to cover expense in this
economy. Rural areas are where most good help comes from imo.


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Or I could try that ddh, thanks, I'll look into it, I dont know if we have that type of service around here. What I do now is hope to keep a crew together during the week and work with my subs on the weekend, that way when the weekday help fags off I'm allready ahead-and I still cant keep up! Man the phone just rang three times, two new estimates to do and a customer wondering when we can get there. I hate these bastards I really do, its like they just cant handle it, seeing you make money that is. Maybe its like a jealousy thing or something who knows! I wonder if they have any idea what it took me to get where I am? Now I got some bigger equipment but for like a decade it was just me and the little truck and chipper doing trees that probably should've had a crane. Thats the problem with Denver, he's got a pickup and gear so he wants to go on his own and has got a little taste of some more money, but doesnt realize that he doesnt have it, at least not yet-slow as molasis. Rope I am in the country but yeah the puertirican is from a nearby city. I gotta advertize in a paper that gets out that way though, more country, good idea thanks- I still like the dirty harry solution however, lol.


----------



## treemandan (Aug 4, 2008)

tree MDS said:


> It is once again Monday morning and I have no help. The two new guys that I hired last week seemed to be doing great-untill today. Last night as I was sleeping at 10:23 pm a call came in that the 5'4" spanish kid with a CDL I hired would not be in today because his girlfriend slashed his tires. "John Denver" (hippy with leather hat) called this morning while I was in the shower, left no message but then rolled in 20 mins late saying he has a side job with a logger today-I said good luck, here is your pay, bye. He's still saying he wants to work but I dont know about that, I mean show some respect right?? Besides I spend more energy fending off his "sugestions" constantly than actually working-and I'm not kidding!! Its rediculous, it really is, one out of every hundred boneheaded suggestions I actually use, but the energy it takes to fend him off!! What would you guys do with "John Denver" and the little guy??



What a duty roster... you paid Denver? Yo, watch out that other little guy don't get YOUR tires slashed. THAT would take a full box of tissues.


----------



## oldirty (Aug 4, 2008)

did you give jonny d his walking stick back? the one with the glowing ball at the end of it? "sorceror's staff" i think he called it.


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 4, 2008)

treemandan said:


> What a duty roster... you paid Denver? Yo, watch out that other little guy don't get YOUR tires slashed. THAT would take a full box of tissues.


 Yes dan I payed John Denver, and then he left and came back two hours latter because he forgot his climbing gear which is the only reason he came in in the first place (too much rocky mountain high??), must have gotten to his big sub gig and realized he had forgotten "Mary" his climbing saw (echo) and his saddle. I'm not too worried about the tires really I still owe the kid alot of money so he should be around youy would think. As for the tisssues, lol-I got more points than you naah naah!! And so very many posts you have too, lol.


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 4, 2008)

oldirty said:


> did you give jonny d his walking stick back? the one with the glowing ball at the end of it? "sorceror's staff" i think he called it.


 Lol oldirty, lol. What a fag! Can you immagine the nerve of that cat? I mean really " well like I said I was going to start my own buisiness anyway, thats why I left slave-a-tree" -dude's got one side job and some work at moms house from a storm-plus he aint ready to go on his own yet, but whatever that never stopped too many of em before I suppose. 
What was it "Gandor's staff"? lol.


----------



## oldirty (Aug 4, 2008)

for those of you not in the "know"....he makes walking sticks.

i thought it was for harry potter or something. no wait, they use wands.


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 4, 2008)

oldirty said:


> for those of you not in the "know"....he makes walking sticks.
> 
> i thought it was for harry potter or something. no wait, they use wands.



Wands, yeah thats right whatever, lol.


----------



## panhead9 (Aug 4, 2008)

xxxx is a jewel lets bury him Too funny


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Aug 4, 2008)

I finally fond a good crew. One older guy (41) who is a great worker, drives my trucks well and is always 20 min early. A young kid from down the street who is 18 and runs a chainsaw with the best. And a new guy who is showing promise climbing. He went to a climbing school for 7 months and now has his first job. So keep looking, people are out there, and stay away from the illegals..... Mike


----------



## JeffL (Aug 4, 2008)

Are good people really that hard to find?  

Are us few who can do most of it, and what we cant we learn quickly REALLY that rare?


----------



## reachtreeservi (Aug 4, 2008)

JeffL said:


> Are good people really that hard to find?
> 
> Are us few who can do most of it, and what we cant we learn quickly REALLY that rare?



Yes, You are that rare.


----------



## ccrider2240 (Aug 4, 2008)

*when you find a good one*

very fortunate here, got three bad a**climbers who often rotate their duties pay them top wages for your area, tell them how proud you are of them and what a great job their doing, and keep the work coming in even if you have to underbid a few, throw faimly cook outs, keep your main man happy and throw him a C note every now and again, I cooked burgers Sat night and had a cooler of beer, the guys brought their wives, had eight kids running about in the backyard, man it is great to do that stuff. Oh yeah keep some nice equipment, let them them maintain it, blah blah blah, buy em a 12 pack at days end. i pulled up to the jobsite the other day after biddin that morning, Had three big cedar elms to trim had 3 climbers in each tree with some bright yellow jacket comin from each tree, no groundie truck and chipper with some cones, gosh it was a beautiful sight. those are the times a count my blessings.opcorn:


----------



## custom8726 (Aug 4, 2008)

ccrider2240 said:


> very fortunate here, got three bad a**climbers who often rotate their duties pay them top wages for your area, tell them how proud you are of them and what a great job their doing, and keep the work coming in even if you have to underbid a few, throw faimly cook outs, keep your main man happy and throw him a C note every now and again, I cooked burgers Sat night and had a cooler of beer, the guys brought their wives, had eight kids running about in the backyard, man it is great to do that stuff. Oh yeah keep some nice equipment, let them them maintain it, blah blah blah, buy em a 12 pack at days end. i pulled up to the jobsite the other day after biddin that morning, Had three big cedar elms to trim had 3 climbers in each tree with some bright yellow jacket comin from each tree, no groundie truck and chipper with some cones, gosh it was a beautiful sight. those are the times a count my blessings.opcorn:



Good for you man!! Don't know if I would call them trained monkeys though.


----------



## ccrider2240 (Aug 4, 2008)

custom8726 said:


> Good for you man!! Don't know if I would call them trained monkeys though.



lol


----------



## jwarren2165 (Aug 4, 2008)

*new hire*

I cant find a logging job or tee service in or around fingerlake region ny for nothing. my passion is chainsaws and no one is hiring wish I was around you


----------



## ccrider2240 (Aug 4, 2008)

jwarren2165 said:


> I cant find a logging job or tee service in or around fingerlake region ny for nothing. my passion is chainsaws and no one is hiring wish I was around you



was 107 today, those men have been workin in this stuff since the end of june, 7 to 3;30 we are all ready for fall.


----------



## Treeinnovator (Aug 4, 2008)

ddhlakebound said:


> How the hell does the trollminator have ANY green dots? He should be deep in the red for all the crap he's posted on this site.
> .



i have green dots because some people know i speak the truth. amen


----------



## ddhlakebound (Aug 4, 2008)

Treeinnovator said:


> i have green dots because some people know i speak the truth. amen



Less than you had this morning, and I'll wager they're still goin down. Like rope said, you're a traitor. Be proud of yourself all you want. Most of the rest of us think you're worse than pond scum. You epitomize the worst parts of our industry, and like to brag about it. What a waste of oxygen.


----------



## Treeinnovator (Aug 4, 2008)

JeffL said:


> Are good people really that hard to find?



the good people are typically older and already taken or have started their own biz. what's left is all the white twenty-somethings who don't know what the concept of work really is. they think they do, but when you put them up against any 30+ or any immigrant they soon pale in comparison becuase they are constantly taking breaks and yapping or texting to their GFs on their cellphones.


----------



## JeffL (Aug 4, 2008)

Treeinnovator said:


> the good people are typically older and already taken or have started their own biz. what's left is all the white twenty-somethings who don't know what the concept of work really is. they think they do, but when you put them up against any 30+ or any immigrant they soon pale in comparison becuase they are constantly taking breaks and yapping or texting to their GFs on their cellphones.



Thank you for stereotyping. I'm one of those lazy white 20 somethings who doesnt know work from his :censored: . I work 6 days a week, take my day off and do work on the side. Thank you.


----------



## ccrider2240 (Aug 4, 2008)

Treeinnovator said:


> the good people are typically older and already taken or have started their own biz. what's left is all the white twenty-somethings who don't know what the concept of work really is. they think they do, but when you put them up against any 30+ or any immigrant they soon pale in comparison becuase they are constantly taking breaks and yapping or texting to their GFs on their cellphones.



Make sure those 20 somethings have wives and kids to feed


----------



## Treeinnovator (Aug 4, 2008)

ddhlakebound said:


> Less than you had this morning, and I'll wager they're still goin down. Like rope said, you're a traitor. Be proud of yourself all you want. Most of the rest of us think you're worse than pond scum. You epitomize the worst parts of our industry, and like to brag about it. What a waste of oxygen.



now don't be a hypocrite DDH... 90% of the stuff you buy is made in China and you're supporting immigrant labor by doing that. i'll bet you your annual import purchasing is more than that of your annual payroll.


----------



## Treeinnovator (Aug 4, 2008)

JeffL said:


> Thank you for stereotyping. I'm one of those lazy white 20 somethings who doesnt know work from his :censored: . I work 6 days a week, take my day off and do work on the side. Thank you.



and that's why ReachTreeServi commended you. you are a rarity. we all know what's out there.


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Tree dog is a rare breed, thats all, guatamalan or not.


----------



## Treeinnovator (Aug 4, 2008)

ccrider2240 said:


> Make sure those 20 somethings have wives and kids to feed



that angle works, but then you run into the wife calling every 15 minutes to gab.
i found the best employees (beside guatemalans of course) are the drug addicts. they work their a** off, collect a huge paycheck on Friday, and are broke again and back to work by Monday.


----------



## custom8726 (Aug 4, 2008)

Treeinnovator said:


> that angle works, but then you run into the wife calling every 15 minutes to gab.
> i found the best employees (beside guatemalans of course) are the drug addicts. they work their a** off, collect a huge paycheck on Friday, and are broke again and back to work by Monday.



You can't be serious man, drug addicts and illegals sounds like a winning combo.


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Treeinnovator said:


> that angle works, but then you run into the wife calling every 15 minutes to gab.
> i found the best employees (beside guatemalans of course) are the drug addicts. they work their a** off, collect a huge paycheck on Friday, and are broke again and back to work by Monday.


Trollbag.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 4, 2008)

custom8726 said:


> You can't be serious man, drug addicts and illegals sounds like a winning combo.



He likes people that he can feel superior to as his insecurities
rear their ugly head.


----------



## Treeinnovator (Aug 4, 2008)

custom8726 said:


> You can't be serious man, drug addicts and illegals sounds like a winning combo.



oh i'm quite serious. don't you guys on here ever think outside the box? i guess that's why they call me the tree innovator.

drug addicts: 
pros - always need money and work hard to get it. if they do stimulant drugs like cocaine they work faster than anything you've ever seen.
cons - often show up late to work. occasionally you have to send one home for coming in hung over.

tip: don't hire the addicts who abuse depressive or "downer" drugs. they sleep in alot and are slow workers.


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Treeinnovator said:


> oh i'm quite serious. i don't it... don't guys ever try thinking outside the box? i guess that's why they call me the tree innovator.
> 
> drug addicts:
> pros - always need money and work hard to get it. if they do stimulant drugs like cocaine they work faster than anything you've ever seen.
> ...


You are totally fake!! -and gay too!! lol.


----------



## custom8726 (Aug 4, 2008)

Treeinnovator said:


> oh i'm quite serious. don't you guys on here ever think outside the box? i guess that's why they call me the tree innovator.
> 
> drug addicts:
> pros - always need money and work hard to get it. if they do stimulant drugs like cocaine they work faster than anything you've ever seen.
> ...



Congrats on my first giving of neg-rep.. You should go real far with that mentality.:censored:


----------



## Treeinnovator (Aug 4, 2008)

tree MDS said:


> You are totally fake!! -and gay too!! lol.



do you guys need proof of how i run my business? everything i say is true. i can upload photos of my crew.


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Treeinnovator said:


> do you guys need proof of how i run my business? everything i say is true. i can upload photos of my crew.


Yeah sure, bring it.


----------



## Treeinnovator (Aug 4, 2008)

custom8726 said:


> Congrats on my first giving of neg-rep.. You should go real far with that mentality.:censored:



why because i provide jobs to those who really need them? by hiring them i take them off the street. they'd probably have to steal for their habits.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 4, 2008)

Treeinnovator said:


> do you guys need proof of how i run my business? everything i say is true. i can upload photos of my crew.



Junkies and hacks staring tree ignorator


----------



## oldirty (Aug 4, 2008)

tree MDS said:


> Tree dog is a rare breed, thats all, guatamalan or not.



tree dog is indeed a rare breed. tree buzzard? different story.


----------



## clearance (Aug 4, 2008)

Treeminator, treeinnovator, whatever, he is back like a bad smell, ignore the cull. 
One last question though cull-what happened to the guys you got from the fast food places?


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 4, 2008)

ropensaddle;ds l1099217 said:


> Junkies and hacks staring tree ignorator


 Lol, Nice!, lol. Sounds like my competion, lol.


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 4, 2008)

oldirty said:


> tree dog is indeed a rare breed. tree buzzard? different story.


 7 days baby, 7 days. Less the pansy help day today. Craw! craw!


----------



## Treeinnovator (Aug 5, 2008)

here's some pics from a large palm trimming job (1,500 palms). i assisted 3 guatemalans on this one. no addicts worked on this particular job so i don't have their photos. we always trim palms using a .044. the boom lift is a 60ft JLG. we use this lift on everything (yes, even 10 ft palms) because typical climbers demand too much money and whine & complain about red ants constantly. for large palm projects like this one it's easier and more cost efficient to have them cut it all up in the truck rather than wasting money running the chipper (diesel + maintenance). believe it or not, i'm one of the largest operations around with an amazing reputation and referral rate. i do absolutely no advertsing and have no business cards (don't need either of them). all my jobs are acquired by word of mouth. for a customer to have an opportunity to hire my outfit, i require them to have a minimum of 300 trees per bid. i prefer 1,000+ tree bids. any questions????


----------



## Treeinnovator (Aug 5, 2008)

and for those of you who like the photos, please feel free to add to my reputation since someone gave me a neg tonight.


----------



## clearance (Aug 5, 2008)

Treeinnovator said:


> here's some pics from a large palm trimming job (1,500 palms). i assisted 3 guatemalans on this one. no addicts worked on this particular job so i don't have their photos. we always trim palms using a .044. the boom lift is a 60ft JLG. we use this lift on everything (yes, even 10 ft palms) because typical climbers demand too much money and whine & complain about red ants constantly. for large palm projects like this one it's easier and more cost efficient to have them cut it all up in the truck rather than wasting money running the chipper (diesel + maintenance). believe it or not, i'm one of the largest operations around with an amazing reputation and referral rate. i do absolutely no advertsing and have no business cards (don't need either of them). all my jobs are acquired by word of mouth. for a customer to have an opportunity to hire my outfit, i require them to have a minimum of 300 trees per bid. i prefer 1,000+ tree bids. any questions????



nice one, try a little better next time.


----------



## Treeinnovator (Aug 5, 2008)

clearance said:


> nice one, try a little better next time.



clearance you've been doubting this all along. even the existence of my 60ft boomlift. i don't know what else to say. would you like to fly down and see it in person?


----------



## OLD CHIPMONK (Aug 5, 2008)

We got 8-9 calls from tree men , seeking jobs ,just in the last few days ! Should we foward their info. ? We are lucky to be keeping ourselves busy. The bottom fell out. Temp. 100 plus degrees outside with high humidity.


----------



## treemandan (Aug 5, 2008)

tree MDS said:


> Tree dog is a rare breed, thats all, guatamalan or not.



Uhm, Mds? Actually he's not, not one bit. BUT, he IS pretty much the the opposite of how I do it.


----------



## treemandan (Aug 5, 2008)

clearance said:


> nice one, try a little better next time.



The only thing the least bit doubtable is if the photos are fake. What do you think? I mean there's nuts and then there's NUTS...


----------



## Wortown Mick (Aug 5, 2008)

Treeinnovator said:


> and for those of you who like the photos, please feel free to add to my reputation since someone gave me a neg tonight.



Hey congrats, I was lurking and signed in for the sole purpose of negging you.

You bust on the LEGAL pool of prospective employees saying illegals are far better etc etc, then go to say how druggies make the best employees. THEN you go to say avoid heroin addicts and go for cokeheads... you just have no clue whatsoever do you. Those stimulant guys must be real fast on day 3 with no sleep... safe too. 

Have fun with your guats, I know people who wont let illegals work on their property, its as unprofessional as you can get.


----------



## treemandan (Aug 5, 2008)

Back in high school we used to walk into a 7/11 and see the crazy looking Pakistani behind the counter, we would joke about how he had an UZI back there, hated us and was sending money back to wherever the hell he was from to fund an army to kick our asses. I graduated in 87.
Do you guys think we were right?
Now I shake hands with the guys who own the Lukoil. Guess where they are from?
Sure my eyes are clouded by all the stuff I hear, see and think about. I don't think its cut and dry at all. 
There is a reason why they are here just as there was a reason Irish immigrants were allowed to become US citizens back when they all came over. There was a reason the Irish paid the price to come.
Some change is happening now as it has always done. Nobody can deny that AND if you try YOU are an idiot. 
Actually the deal is done, you are not going to stop it. If it wanted to be stopped it would have been, it wasn't.
There is not one thing that everybody does, wants, or has that has not been made available by "others". Go figure.
Sure, America The Great. Great at what? Getting some poor bastard to do what most wouldn't. I don't trust my government enough. It is not my fault, I make my judgement based on what I see happening, that's all.
Its a mess, that's for sure, and its getting messier. 
I don't really know why all these guys are coming here, I would love to go there, sit around, beat off, get high, and kill one of the chickens to put in a taco, sounds like a good life.
Its a big subject, its a big world.


----------



## treemandan (Aug 5, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Traitor anyone using illegals is a traitor to our country imo.



He got the idea to use ileegall from the people who run the country.
Don't start ripping me to shreads. 
Just to let you know, my friend, I operate pretty much the exact same way you do, trust me when I say that.
I am not defending anyone, I wouldn't do what TI would do I only do what THE DAN would do which is to... well, if you don't know what I do by now...
I do want to know why it seems that every major green industry player is staffed by these guys BUT I guess I allready know the answer.


----------



## treemandan (Aug 5, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> I would be willing to bet if ya looked in the country for men
> you could find good help. I have good help and not enough work
> to hire them. I have to do it all myself to cover expense in this
> economy. Rural areas are where most good help comes from imo.



You would be willing to lose then.
Many is the old timer tree guy that has found hisself telling a mexican what to do all of the sudden. I don't think they were expecting to but all the same nevertheless.
I know lots of guys with 20+ year old companies struggling to find guys. Ain't nobody wants to pick up sticks for a living. At what the rate for that kind of work is and how hard it is... Go figure.
You got kids Rope? For some reason I think not but my point is- What would they do for a living? I know I don't want my daughter marrying some dirty tree guy.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Aug 5, 2008)

treemandan said:


> Back in high school we used to walk into a 7/11 and see the crazy looking Pakistani behind the counter, we would joke about how he had an UZI back there, hated us and was sending money back to wherever the hell he was from to fund an army to kick our asses. I graduated in 87.
> Do you guys think we were right?
> Now I shake hands with the guys who own the Lukoil. Guess where they are from?
> Sure my eyes are clouded by all the stuff I hear, see and think about. I don't think its cut and dry at all.
> ...



Dan, I repped ya for this one, I was laughing my hind quarters into the ground.


----------



## treemandan (Aug 5, 2008)

Nailsbeats said:


> Dan, I repped ya for this one, I was laughing my hind quarters into the ground.



I don't see why you would be laughing, its not very funny.
Ahhh, no-one understands me. But we were right, right?


----------



## AngelofDarkness (Aug 5, 2008)

Gee, maybe I should come out there and work for you. I don't like climbing but I will run a saw on the ground all day, I can't find crap for work around here, nobody needs any help.


----------



## treemandan (Aug 5, 2008)

AngelofDarkness said:


> Gee, maybe I should come out there and work for you. I don't like climbing but I will run a saw on the ground all day, I can't find crap for work around here, nobody needs any help.



I have to say right now I find your little Satan thing a quite disturbing. I hope you are just a kid who is trying to be cool. If not...you are a sicko.


----------



## treemandan (Aug 5, 2008)

I understand completly about the mexicans but I don't get why this Satan freak is allowed to post a picture of that goat.
And I got nailed to the cross, Go figure. 
Mexicans? Dude I hock lugey in your direction. I'll cut you down. You'd be hurt or I'd be dead.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Aug 5, 2008)

treemandan said:


> I don't see why you would be laughing, its not very funny.
> Ahhh, no-one understands me. But we were right, right?



I don't have to understand you to find you funny. To tell you the truth, I have a hard time telling what you are saying most of the time, and I am a sharp guy, just ask me. You always sound loud to me.


----------



## treemandan (Aug 5, 2008)

Nailsbeats said:


> I don't have to understand you to find you funny. To tell you the truth, I have a hard time telling what you are saying most of the time, and I am a sharp guy, just ask me.



Like I said, Nails, if you have a hard time understanding just ask what it is I can clarify for you. take it a step at a time.
But anyway, what's with the guy and the goat? What is it that you are thinking I am saying?


----------



## Nailsbeats (Aug 5, 2008)

treemandan said:


> Like I said, Nails, if you have a hard time understanding just ask what it is I can clarify for you. take it a step at a time.
> But anyway, what's with the guy and the goat?




If I cared I would ask, the guy with the goat is an extra. One of those fill in types that take up space.


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 5, 2008)

Nailsbeats said:


> I don't have to understand you to find you funny. To tell you the truth, I have a hard time telling what you are saying most of the time, and I am a sharp guy, just ask me. You always sound loud to me.


 Ditto Nails, lol, thats been my point all along-but I still dig tman, B$#@! that he is- he's allright, lol.


----------



## treemandan (Aug 5, 2008)

tree MDS said:


> Ditto Nails, lol, thats been my point all along-but I still dig tman, B$#@! that he is- he's allright, lol.



What is it that you have to laugh about again? Go back and wait until tommorow, try again then.


----------



## treemandan (Aug 5, 2008)

Nailsbeats said:


> If I cared I would ask, the guy with the goat is an extra. One of those fill in types that take up space.



Oh? Don't care? Let me tell you all about not caring my friend.
Who runs the gas stations in lovely Wisconson? Care now?
Guess how you sound to me? From the word go.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Aug 5, 2008)

Tell me all about it Dan, I have time.


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 5, 2008)

treemandan said:


> What is it that you have to laugh about again? Go back and wait until tommorow, try again then.



Tman, (and I use the term loosely) what is yer problem??


----------



## treemandan (Aug 5, 2008)

Nailsbeats said:


> Tell me all about it Dan, I have time.



Tell you about what? You tell me what you want me to tell you about. Just ask one question about something I said that has you so perplexed... I dare ya.
Treemds, stop snifing your own farts you fart snifer.


----------



## treemandan (Aug 5, 2008)

tree MDS said:


> Tman, (and I use the term loosely) what is yer problem??



No , no my friend. You know my problem/s. I have spelled them out for you time and again.
I think a lot is lost along this wire and personally I might not be as "hip" as y'all.


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 5, 2008)

Damn dan, them's not very many green points for all yer yappin?? lol!


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 5, 2008)

treemandan said:


> No , no my friend. You know my problem/s. I have spelled them out for you time and again.
> I think a lot is lost along this wire and personally I might not be as "hip" as y'all.


 Lol, lol/lol.


----------



## treemandan (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm sorry, I do not intend to start fights and what I said ( the thing that Nails finds so funny) is all in ernest. So I say, " What is so F-ing funny?"
Yeah, I am not really a tree man I just play one 24/7. Actaully tommorow I have a day with the crane and am bringing a photographer. Picked up a nice attachment device to tie on to it properly. No more riding that hook for me.


----------



## treemandan (Aug 5, 2008)

tree MDS said:


> Damn dan, them's not very many green points for all yer yappin?? lol!



Yes, my life is revolving around how many green dots I get from people who I barely know and who barely know me.
You were close once but you let it get away.


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 5, 2008)

treemandan said:


> I'm sorry, I do not intend to start fights and what I said ( the thing that Nails finds so funny) is all in ernest. So I say, " What is so F-ing funny?"
> Yeah, I am not really a tree man I just play one 24/7. Actaully tommorow I have a day with the crane and am bringing a photographer. Picked up a nice attachment device to tie on to it properly. No more riding that hook for me.



That'a boy dan lets see em!!, lol. P.S., my shop,.. the toilet is filthy dan! Can you come clean it sometime soon?? I'll even let you bring yer gloves!! lol.


----------



## treemandan (Aug 5, 2008)

tree MDS said:


> That'a boy dan lets see em!!, lol. P.S., my shop,.. the toilet is filthy dan! Can you come clean it sometime soon?? I'll even let you bring yer gloves!! lol.



Yes. I will be over soon.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Aug 5, 2008)

treemandan said:


> Tell you about what? You tell me what you want me to tell you about. Just ask one question about something I said that has you so perplexed... I dare ya.
> Treemds, stop snifing your own farts you fart snifer.



In post #71 you said, "let me tell you all about not caring". So I am inviting you to tell me all you know about it.

This is the kind of stuff that perplexes a simpleton like myself. It's like you are talking to loud to hear anything. Remember that time I asked you if you were on drugs, same type of situation. I am not saying you are talking to much, too loud, or are on drugs so don't get that impression. I think you might be on to something when you say a lot is lost in the wire. I just can't sort it out sometimes.

All that aside, I do enjoy your posts and laugh out loud at them quite often.


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 6, 2008)

treemandan said:


> Yes. I will be over soon.



Right on dan, that will be a big help!! Thank you


----------



## treemandan (Aug 6, 2008)

Nailsbeats said:


> In post #71 you said, "let me tell you all about not caring". So I am inviting you to tell me all you know about it.
> 
> This is the kind of stuff that perplexes a simpleton like myself. It's like you are talking to loud to hear anything. Remember that time I asked you if you were on drugs, same type of situation. I am not saying you are talking to much, too loud, or are on drugs so don't get that impression. I think you might be on to something when you say a lot is lost in the wire. I just can't sort it out sometimes.
> 
> All that aside, I do enjoy your posts and laugh out loud at them quite often.



The wire? This thing, the forum. I am just typing thoughts. You don't seem to interpret them the way I wrote them. I don't think its me. But its not easy alaways understanding what someone writes, I have trouble to... I do my best.
But yes, I am a paranoid drugged up freak. That was sarcasm.


----------



## treemandan (Aug 6, 2008)

tree MDS said:


> Right on dan, that will be a big help!! Thank you



You are going to have to hire a mexican to do it cause it seems you are to important to do it your dam self.


----------



## Wortown Mick (Aug 6, 2008)

treemandan said:


> You would be willing to lose then.
> Many is the old timer tree guy that has found hisself telling a mexican what to do all of the sudden. I don't think they were expecting to but all the same nevertheless.
> I know lots of guys with 20+ year old companies struggling to find guys. Ain't nobody wants to pick up sticks for a living. At what the rate for that kind of work is and how hard it is... Go figure.
> You got kids Rope? For some reason I think not but my point is- What would they do for a living? I know I don't want my daughter marrying some dirty tree guy.



What youd rather have your daughter marry some buinessman? 
Some guy whos only skill set is pushing paper? 100% completely useless around the house with no mechanical ability whatsoever?

I detest that attitude, nowadays most females want nothing to do with a man that works with his hands... like theyre below them. The day manual labor becomes beneath Americans is the day I leave this god forsaken country.


----------



## custom8726 (Aug 6, 2008)

Wortown Mick said:


> What youd rather have your daughter marry some buinessman?
> Some guy whos only skill set is pushing paper? 100% completely useless around the house with no mechanical ability whatsoever?
> 
> I detest that attitude, nowadays most females want nothing to do with a man that works with his hands... like theyre below them. The day manual labor becomes beneath Americans is the day I leave this god forsaken country.



I would have to agree with you here in general.


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 6, 2008)

treemandan said:


> You are going to have to hire a mexican to do it cause it seems you are to important to do it your dam self.



Not too important just busy, -I thought you were gonna do it for me dan?? I'll even buy your ticket, + I'll put you up in a real tree AND take the pics personally!! What do you say buddy??


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 6, 2008)

I think John Denver is getting the picture finally-the MDS picture that is, thats the one where he has to come to grips with the fact that he's not all that and still got some learning to do. My little puerterican with the CDL is supposed to be in about now actually, I guess he replaced the tires that his old lady slashed- and the windows, lol. Welcome to the tree service I say, welcome to the tree service-well I asked for it. John Denver goes on vacation next week allready. What kind of tree guy goes on vacation in August?? I dont know, maybe its just me.


----------



## AngelofDarkness (Aug 6, 2008)

treemandan said:


> I understand completly about the mexicans but I don't get why this Satan freak is allowed to post a picture of that goat.



Guess what? Its not an offensive image and just because I am not into all that jesus crap doesn't mean I am not a hard worker, and perhaps you shouldn't judge so much by first impressions. I am allowed to express my opinion regardless of weather or not you like it.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 6, 2008)

Wortown Mick said:


> I detest that attitude, nowadays most females want nothing to do with a man that works with his hands... like theyre below them.



Gotta disagree with that one. My woman really likes the fact that I know how to use my hands. wink wink. But in all seriousness, I think a lot more women these days are starting to gravitate toward the hardworking man with scratches on his arms and sweat down his back. There's too many pretty boys on our tubes all day and women are getting tired of it. They want a man that's a little rough around the edges. Ya just gotta know how to work it. Wait. What's this thread about again?


----------



## reachtreeservi (Aug 6, 2008)

Blakesmaster said:


> Gotta disagree with that one. My woman really likes the fact that I know how to use my hands. wink wink. But in all seriousness, I think a lot more women these days are starting to gravitate toward the hardworking man with scratches on his arms and sweat down his back. There's too many pretty boys on our tubes all day and women are getting tired of it. They want a man that's a little rough around the edges. Ya just gotta know how to work it. Wait. What's this thread about again?



I agree with blakes.

My wifes a CFO and works with about 25 women in her office.
Most of them are married to blue collar guys. 

White collar with the insurance and steady check + someone who has the brawn, the time and skill set to get something done is a great combination.


----------



## treemandan (Aug 6, 2008)

AngelofDarkness said:


> Guess what? Its not an offensive image and just because I am not into all that jesus crap doesn't mean I am not a hard worker, and perhaps you shouldn't judge so much by first impressions. I am allowed to express my opinion regardless of weather or not you like it.



So am I devil man. Soooo. what exactly does your little symbol stand for? Hard work? Fill me in on your philosophy and meaning behind your goat.
Maybe its just a juvinile phase which I have seen before... lame.


----------



## AngelofDarkness (Aug 6, 2008)

treemandan said:


> So am I devil man. Soooo. what exactly does your little symbol stand for? Hard work? Fill me in on your philosophy and meaning behind your goat.
> Maybe its just a juvinile phase which I have seen before... lame.




Maybe its just a symbol I chose to express who I really am and because I don't hold anything back and I don't give a crap what people think about me it doesn't bother me that it makes you upset. And furthermore if you spend time worrying about what symbol I choose to use as an avatar on an internet site it really makes me question how exactly you run your company. Maybe I just like to break stereotypes and just because I don't go to some church full of hypocrites and listen to country music does not mean I can't have skills, a positive attitude and a strong work ethic. I am always the first one on the job despite the weather and I get the work done no matter what it takes and if you think that a stupid little image on a website makes me a bad person than I guess I am a bad person.


----------



## treemandan (Aug 6, 2008)

Wortown Mick said:


> What youd rather have your daughter marry some buinessman?
> Some guy whos only skill set is pushing paper? 100% completely useless around the house with no mechanical ability whatsoever?
> 
> I detest that attitude, nowadays most females want nothing to do with a man that works with his hands... like theyre below them. The day manual labor becomes beneath Americans is the day I leave this god forsaken country.



AHHH, someone asking a question? The dirty treeman bit? 
The look of relief that comes to my wifes face evrytime she sees my filthy, dog-#### smelling ass pulling into the drive after work. Not exactly a minor thing but she knows we all gotta die someday. Personally, I think it would be easier for her knowing I'm dead than to see me alive and all ####ed up. What was this thread about? I do love a long and winding thread that leads on like this, I really do.
But seriously,I knew a chick I was trying to bang since high school, finally around age 26 I had a great shot but at some posh coffe shop I told her what I did and she dissapointly said " Oh you work with your hands?". 
Didn't really slim The Dan's chances BUT t'was I who played hard to get and left her to her imagination even more dissapointed. Poor girl, all because of her snooty attitude. No Dan DDik for Dinner for her and she was hot.


----------



## treemandan (Aug 6, 2008)

AngelofDarkness said:


> Maybe its just a symbol I chose to express who I really am and because I don't hold anything back and I don't give a crap what people think about me it doesn't bother me that it makes you upset. And furthermore if you spend time worrying about what symbol I choose to use as an avatar on an internet site it really makes me question how exactly you run your company. Maybe I just like to break stereotypes and just because I don't go to some church full of hypocrites and listen to country music does not mean I can't have skills, a positive attitude and a strong work ethic. I am always the first one on the job despite the weather and I get the work done no matter what it takes and if you think that a stupid little image on a website makes me a bad person than I guess I am a bad person.



What the #### does it mean? Nothing then? Then why have it? Church? You mean the place with the hard ass seats? Vague to me.
Just so you know, running around putting up that thing, which has definate and real meaning, defiantely mean something. read up on it and maybe put something up that means something to you. What? you got the tatto? What the hell for?
I asked you about this before, I don't know if you remember, but I asked " ARE YOU REALLY A SATAN WORSHIPER?" Well are you? To me it says that you are and to me that's scary and not nice at all, no sir. what is it that made you choose this to say who you are?
There you go MDS your next man. Got a tatto of of that thing the size of Kansas on his back and NO he can't drive either.


----------



## AngelofDarkness (Aug 6, 2008)

treemandan said:


> What the #### does it mean? Nothing then? Then why have it? Church? You mean the place with the hard ass seats? Vague to me.
> Just so you know, running around putting up that thing, which has definite and real meaning, defiantly mean something. read up on it and maybe put something up that means something to you. What? you got the tattoo? What the hell for?



Why do you care? Why does it bother you so much?


----------



## treemandan (Aug 6, 2008)

AngelofDarkness said:


> Why do you care? Why does it bother you so much?



What's it mean? Go ahead time's a-wasting Angel.


----------



## AngelofDarkness (Aug 6, 2008)

treemandan said:


> What's it mean? Go ahead time's a-wasting Angel.



I could tell you, but its more fun seeing how much it bothers you that I know and you don't. If you wanted to find out bad enough you'd probably know already.


----------



## treemandan (Aug 6, 2008)

AngelofDarkness said:


> I could tell you, but its more fun seeing how much it bothers you that I know and you don't. If you wanted to find out bad enough you'd probably know already.



read more book than carter's got pills and some of em were all about it. Banged more wicken chicks than that. 
I don't play games with you so how about it? What's it mean to you? Cause that is what I wouled ask you if you were standing right in front of me. If you gave me some BS I would stop paying you mind. 
The Dan does know.


----------



## AngelofDarkness (Aug 6, 2008)

treemandan said:


> read more book than carter's got pills and some of em were all about it. Banged more wicken chicks than that.
> I don't play games with you so how about it? What's it mean to you? Cause that is what I wouled ask you if you were standing right in front of me. If you gave me some BS I would stop paying you mind.
> The Dan does know.




It's an album cover. Good grief.


----------



## I can do it (Aug 7, 2008)

I've had the same problems. Had guys call me the night before begging the work the next day, morning comes and no one shows up, no phone call. I call them no answer, I leave messege saying never to call me again.

I found a new guy, I hear he has trouble being on time. The first morning he showed up a few minutes late I put an add on craigs list before he got in. Later that day I got about 6 calls from guys wanting to work. I made it obvious that I was interviewing for his job and had guys coming out to job site that day to meet with me and try it out. New guy doesn't have a problem getting here on time now and he really busts his butt.

You just have to make it clear. We can't be their friends. Had a guy come in for day, his first day on the job he gives me the finger because he wanted me to cut an oak log in half for him to carry to the chipper so I asked my girl to carry it chipper so she did without hesitation, so he says thanks for showing me up and gives me the finger. I told him simply that I was new to being a business and not quite sure what the ediquette is but if I see his finger or hear another disrespectful word out of his mouth again that I will put him down. So the rest of the day he told everyone I had an attitude problem.

Who in their right mind on the first day gives the boss the finger? I think if I wasn't already in a good mood I would have knocked him to the ground.


Good help is hard to find.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Aug 7, 2008)

Oh the joys of being the boss, fun isn't it?


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 7, 2008)

Actually they aint doing too bad lately-but John Denver is going on vacation for a week starting monday-who does that?? two weeks in? I guess he told me about it when he started but still. I wish I could post pics, he's out there with the little guy washing the bucket and he's got that F'N hat on,lol Hey when did I make MVP?? NICE!


----------



## treemandan (Aug 7, 2008)

tree MDS said:


> Actually they aint doing too bad lately-but John Denver is going on vacation for a week starting monday-who does that?? two weeks in? I guess he told me about it when he started but still. I wish I could post pics, he's out there with the little guy washing the bucket and he's got that F'N hat on,lol Hey when did I make MVP?? NICE!



Oh, you think you got some good photo- ops? I just paid Jamie a full day to film me working this 110 foot crane. When I get them up you tell me who has less to work with. Can't wait, you should see these guys...


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 7, 2008)

treemandan said:


> Oh, you think you got some good photo- ops? I just paid Jamie a full day to film me working this 110 foot crane. When I get them up you tell me who has less to work with. Can't wait, you should see these guys...


 These guy?? who's that?? Some other tree service?? Lol.


----------



## treemandan (Aug 7, 2008)

AngelofDarkness said:


> It's an album cover. Good grief.



From symbol that really desribes you to just an album cover?
Still my beef is in the meaning regardless of what or who you beleive in. 
AND THEY GOT MAD AT MY PEDIPHILE JOKE! They said" Dam Dan that's sick, we have kids!" 
Well I say " Yo dude, what's with the goat? I got a soul!"


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 7, 2008)

treemandan said:


> From symbol that really desribes you to just an album cover?
> Still my beef is in the meaning regardless of what or who you beleive in.
> AND THEY GOT MAD AT MY PEDIPHILE JOKE! They said" Dam Dan that's sick, we have kids!"
> Well I say " Yo dude, what's with the goat? I got a soul!"


Chose to address that one first eh dan?? Lol.


----------



## treemandan (Aug 7, 2008)

tree MDS said:


> These guy?? who's that?? Some other tree service?? Lol.



Oh yeah and real F-ing hootenany I can't wait to post the pics and the video. I have to mooch someone to do it for me though as it seems I am really only good for one thing... burning weed and climbing trees. well i guess tha's two things but cleaning tawlets is just an amature hobby for me, its something i do take pride in though. Film at whenever.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Aug 7, 2008)

Sorry Dan, I am having a good laugh again. Something about you straddling a limb uptop, cooking with your torch, and then smokin a dog $hit J. I don't want to see your pictures, it will ruin this beautiful image. Kinda like a piss poor music video ruins a song for ya.


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 8, 2008)

treemandan said:


> Oh yeah and real F-ing hootenany I can't wait to post the pics and the video. I have to mooch someone to do it for me though as it seems I am really only good for one thing... burning weed and climbing trees. well i guess tha's two things but cleaning tawlets is just an amature hobby for me, its something i do take pride in though. Film at whenever.


 Dan my toilet is filthy-ask oldirty he'll tell ya, I just cant seem to bring myself to do it! Please help??


----------



## treemandan (Aug 8, 2008)

Nailsbeats said:


> Sorry Dan, I am having a good laugh again. Something about you straddling a limb uptop, cooking with your torch, and then smokin a dog $hit J. I don't want to see your pictures, it will ruin this beautiful image. Kinda like a piss poor music video ruins a song for ya.



See what i mean? Something gets " lost on the wire"? Who said anything about dog ####, this time? 
it doesn't really matter if you want to or not... AND thanks for the boost.

Cripes, I have to stop yammering so much I can barely get a picture put up much less a video. By the time I get it done half of us will be dead.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 8, 2008)

treemandan said:


> Oh yeah and real F-ing hootenany I can't wait to post the pics and the video. I have to mooch someone to do it for me though as it seems I am really only good for one thing... burning weed and climbing trees. well i guess tha's two things but cleaning tawlets is just an amature hobby for me, its something i do take pride in though. Film at whenever.



Lay off the draino Dan, it thating tho thafect thur peach


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 8, 2008)

Nice !! Hey danny boy, while I got ya here, where are these pics anyway??


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 8, 2008)

Yeah come on Dan, I put mine up!


----------



## treemandan (Aug 8, 2008)

Blakesmaster said:


> Yeah come on Dan, I put mine up!



GREAT! Then you are the one who can help me. See, I don't know ####. Nope.
So I got this camera and i got this mouse thing... get it? Like I said, only good at one thing I am really any good for, actually two.
The Dan is aware of his shortcomings but stands at his word. Its coming or may God have mercy on his soul.
I tried a few pics but they turned out small, not nice and big like yours. Everytime I try to download or do anything but type I get to a point where the computer tells me something is wrong, or just won't do it. Usually my wife tries to figure it out and after 20 mins of that I have to get the neighbor or a buddy to help. 
I hate digital watches, to complex. The first thing I have to do is go through about a hundred or some file thingy things and name them so I know which they are... HEY! I'll start now!


----------



## gr8scott72 (Aug 8, 2008)

treemandan said:


> GREAT! Then you are the one who can help me. See, I don't know ####. Nope.
> So I got this camera and i got this mouse thing... get it? Like I said, only good at one thing I am really any good for, actually two.
> The Dan is aware of his shortcomings but stands at his word. Its coming or may God have mercy on his soul.
> I tried a few pics but they turned out small, not nice and big like yours. Everytime I try to download or do anything but type I get to a point where the computer tells me something is wrong, or just won't do it. Usually my wife tries to figure it out and after 20 mins of that I have to get the neighbor or a buddy to help.
> I hate digital watches, to complex. The first thing I have to do is go through about a hundred or some file thingy things and name them so I know which they are... HEY! I'll start now!



Too bad you figured out how to use this internet thing. :monkey:


----------



## treemandan (Aug 8, 2008)

gr8scott72 said:


> Too bad you figured out how to use this internet thing. :monkey:



Twasn't easy, but the problem I am having is trying to get what I have taken from the camera to show up the same size it is in the file. I know I have to resize it but then just a little picture is shown, not good.
i posted the other two pics finally but I don't want to put up good ones that small. I don't know. Maybe it becasue the camera ain't good enough, I have no idea.
If you have seen my pictures ,guys, you know. I don't get it. I have basic system down OK but I have NO CLUE what all those little icons mean. Do YOU?


----------



## Nailsbeats (Aug 8, 2008)

Dan I will tell you right now how I do it. Take the pictures. Go to Photobucket.com and get a free account, then download your pictures from the camera to your photobucket album. Open Arboristsite and Photobucket at the same time, then copy and paste pictures back and forth. Mine always come up the right size without me doing anything.


----------



## custom8726 (Aug 8, 2008)

Nailsbeats said:


> Dan I will tell you right now how I do it. Take the pictures. Go to Photobucket.com and get a free account, then download your pictures from the camera to your photobucket album. Open Arboristsite and Photobucket at the same time, then copy and paste pictures back and forth. Mine always come up the right size without me doing anything.



X2!!


----------



## gr8scott72 (Aug 8, 2008)

custom8726 said:


> X2!!



photobucket ftw!


----------



## custom8726 (Aug 8, 2008)

gr8scott72 said:


> photobucket ftw!



ftw??


----------



## treemandan (Aug 8, 2008)

Nailsbeats said:


> Dan I will tell you right now how I do it. Take the pictures. Go to Photobucket.com and get a free account, then download your pictures from the camera to your photobucket album. Open Arboristsite and Photobucket at the same time, then copy and paste pictures back and forth. Mine always come up the right size without me doing anything.



See, last week Eric told me that was the problem ( photobucket). I told him that was what was mentioned by you guys but he put this thing on my desktop then just showed me where to click to resize. My camera, i guess, shoots at aroung 700kb where as the limit is 300.
Remember loling? Imho= in my honest opinion. Who says that in evryday life? 
But I will look for where the photobucket went in the morning and Josh will be around, he's 18, likes to cruise around in his volkswagen looking for girls, he could do it it a second. jees took me 20 mins to write this.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Aug 8, 2008)

I don't really know anything about computers but I use to be able to officially type 100 words per minute, I can still move out. For some reason I went above and beyond with keyboarding classes, ended up the fastest typer in the school, even went into intense training against the computer during my study halls. I hammer out posts without realizing some guys still peck at the keyboard, here I am getting pissed at these slow posters. This is not all that relavent, and I know that, but I can't stop typing cause I am so damn fast.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Aug 8, 2008)

Come on, somebody reply quick, I can't wait any longer, must keep typing.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Aug 8, 2008)

OK, I am going to pull a Dan, and do like 30 posts in a row talking to myself. lol...... Just kidding Dan, you know that, I can't help myself, I just keep throwing down commas, and typing, typing, can't stop, what the hell am I doing.


----------



## treemandan (Aug 8, 2008)

Nailsbeats said:


> OK, I am going to pull a Dan, and do like 30 posts in a row talking to myself. lol...... Just kidding Dan, you know that, I can't help myself, I just keep throwing down commas, and typing, typing, can't stop, what the hell am I doing.



yeah my mom could work an IBM selecto-tpye but I can't remember where the letters are. But I got onto PB and uploaded a picture,lets see. How do I tranfer a picture here. And why would I? My friend told me not to use it cause I allready have something and to tell the truth I got nailed by me ads that messed with me.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Aug 8, 2008)

treemandan said:


> yeah my mom could work an IBM selecto-tpye but I can't remember where the letters are. But I got onto PB and uploaded a picture,lets see. How do I tranfer a picture here. And why would I? My friend told me not to use it cause I allready have something and to tell the truth I got nailed by me ads that messed with me.




Open up your reply to thread page, then go back to PB and left click where is says IMG Code under your picture, it will blink "copied", then come back to your reply page, right click and select "paste". Then preview your post and you should be good to go. See how easy it is!


----------



## JeffL (Aug 8, 2008)

Dan, for how amazing you say you are, you should be copying and pasting in your sleep! And typing is easy, you dont even have to look at the keyboard to do it!


----------



## memetic (Aug 8, 2008)

tree MDS said:


> It is once again Monday morning and I have no help. The two new guys that I hired last week seemed to be doing great-untill today. Last night as I was sleeping at 10:23 pm a call came in that the 5'4" spanish kid with a CDL I hired would not be in today because his girlfriend slashed his tires. "John Denver" (hippy with leather hat) called this morning while I was in the shower, left no message but then rolled in 20 mins late saying he has a side job with a logger today-I said good luck, here is your pay, bye. He's still saying he wants to work but I dont know about that, I mean show some respect right?? Besides I spend more energy fending off his "sugestions" constantly than actually working-and I'm not kidding!! Its rediculous, it really is, one out of every hundred boneheaded suggestions I actually use, but the energy it takes to fend him off!! What would you guys do with "John Denver" and the little guy??



Hire Guatemalans.


----------



## memetic (Aug 8, 2008)

holy crap nails, why are you cutting that piece 3" long?


----------



## Nailsbeats (Aug 8, 2008)

memetic said:


> holy crap nails, why are you cutting that piece 3" long?



That's my brother, and what piece?


----------



## memetic (Aug 8, 2008)

That piece. Sorry it is a small picture I cropped it in photoshop I can't figure out photobucket so I am limited to 300 whatevers.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Aug 8, 2008)

I see it now. The saw isn't in the wood, he is going to his next piece working down the line undercutting. It's an illusion. Here's a nice roost in the cut.


----------



## treemandan (Aug 8, 2008)

*You are kidding me, No resize or nothing?*


----------



## Nailsbeats (Aug 8, 2008)

Way to go Dan! I know you don't take compliments well, but you gotter done. That tree looks to be in mint condition BTW, enjoy your climb and keep us posted.

PS- Tell your VW buddy to leave the computer stuff to the tree guys.


----------



## treemandan (Aug 8, 2008)

Oh, yeah, you're right, that was easy. To bad that was the only one I had transported to PB BUT GREAT!
I put that on the ground in about 3 cuts, wait til the rest. I call it the 3 oak TD in july 08 that took me jamie a lot longer with me running around looking for good shots.
So now I'll get cracking.Can I just transport my whole file at once or do I have to go picture by picture? Wait, that was a dumb question wasn't it? You can type without looking at the board?


----------



## Nailsbeats (Aug 9, 2008)

I would have done it in 2 cuts max, but hey, each to his own. lol.

I am not sure about all the different uploading options, I just get my pics, go to the bulk uploader, select all the ones I want, and have a beer, 28 degrees of course.


----------



## treemandan (Aug 9, 2008)

Nailsbeats said:


> I would have done it in 2 cuts max, but hey, each to his own. lol.
> 
> I am not sure about all the different uploading options, I just get my pics, go to the bulk uploader, select all the ones I want, and have a beer, 28 degrees of course.



THAT seems to work! PB is cool. I will hustle up one of The Dan.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Aug 9, 2008)

Yeah, hurry your a$$ up, I got to be up before 5am to cut more firewood tommorow, then I will bombard the piss out of this joint with pics. Check mine out in the firewood section from today's work if you haven't already, it would mean a lot to me.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Aug 9, 2008)

The great thing about PB is anywhere there is internet you can show people all your pics and prove that you aren't just a lying poser.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Aug 9, 2008)

custom8726 said:


> ftw??



for the win


----------



## treemandan (Aug 9, 2008)

*The Dan*


----------



## treemandan (Aug 9, 2008)

*sorry, now The Dan*


----------



## Nailsbeats (Aug 9, 2008)

Oh, is this the after pic? I really like how you just pruned the branch ends as to not let rot take over. Should be a really strong, safe tree through the next couple years. Just work those tips with a pruner pole and a handsaw, that's all that tree needed.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Aug 9, 2008)

Hell has frozen over! X-games Dan has finally posted a pic of himself. Now just work on one for the upcomming calendar.


----------



## treemandan (Aug 9, 2008)

The one on the left is the one in the first pictures.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Aug 9, 2008)

Dang, that's some nice straight timber.


----------



## treemandan (Aug 9, 2008)

No pruning nails, just str8 hammer all the time. Close quarters with wells, septic and the house. I took pictures of the whole job, note the little green tree at the base in the first couple pictures.
The pics of me in the top was the last thing I did cause, well, see for yourself.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Aug 9, 2008)

Good night Dan, I'm going to bed, I will talk to you tommorow when Oldirty gets a hold of this material, lol. Later.


----------



## treemandan (Aug 9, 2008)

Nailsbeats said:


> Dang, that's some nice straight timber.



Yeah! I love it round here.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Aug 9, 2008)

treemandan said:


> No pruning nails, just str8 hammer all the time. Close quarters with wells, septic and the house. I took pictures of the whole job, note the little green tree at the base in the first couple pictures.
> The pics of me in the top was the last thing I did cause, well, see for yourself.



You caught my pruning sarcasm didn't ya? I mean you showed the same picture twice, kinda like how some like to prune around here. 

Suspect pruner speaking,
"Here's the before and here's the after. See the crown reduction?"


----------



## treemandan (Aug 9, 2008)




----------



## treemandan (Aug 9, 2008)

Well sleep tight teddy bear I have been wanting to show MDS my F-ing 50 foot rope for some time now. There it is sweetmeat. Just toss and go for a little slice and show. What did you say? Don't worry, The Dan knows just where he put the other end of his rope and ,for sure, how long it is.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 9, 2008)

You and your dang knee pads, what gives? And I see some one hading going on. Tsk. Tsk. And all this time I thought you were just some arboristsite muse. Nice to see some actual work. But tell the truth, you just heard a crew working down the street and decided to strap on the roller blades and take some pics of them, right? No shame in that man.


----------



## treemandan (Aug 9, 2008)

Blakesmaster said:


> You and your dang knee pads, what gives? And I see some one hading going on. Tsk. Tsk. And all this time I thought you were just some arboristsite muse. Nice to see some actual work. But tell the truth, you just heard a crew working down the street and decided to strap on the roller blades and take some pics of them, right? No shame in that man.



You don't know just how right you are. I wasn't wearing those knee pads when I rolled up on the BAUERS and jammed my card in the flag of that mailbox Blakey Baby. 
Those trees were growing since the day I was born for me to come along cut them up like toothpicks. You are going to need a whole lot of them boxes.
Just Jamie and I on that so you could see we I would not want to take that first beat-up oak in two cuts at the top... but I sure as hell would have with more groundies.
I went low on the job for many reasons one of which being that it was just GREAT being able to camp out on someone's lawn for a couple of 6 hour days playing around with some little oaks. 
After that job I was able to re-up my big rope section but, in earnest, I would like some more. Lady paid up in cash ,by chance, and from time to time she would show up with more of it then nicely LEAVE. 
This one joker stopped by to get a " ballpark estimate off the top of my head" . He could plainly see I was busy, sweaty and all, and was not pacified by just a card. He did not undrstand The Dan either... at first. At any rate I thought it cute how he hopped his pink little toushy into his aged Bimmer and took off. What he was talking about was some F-ed up polplar in neglect anyway and he was looking for a nut to risk it for a low price to save his ass. I do let some jobs go, some run faster than others. 
But these oaks ? Oh The Dan abides. It was a great job for us and we both learned a lot, I am glad to do it, take the pictures and share.
I was glad to have the camera cause the rock was was busted up in some places before we started. What do you think of the before and after? We took out the stumps ( 1 hour, if that , with the rented RG50 and the Dingo) but we was moving with the flow that day, the flow was GRIND HO! so, no end pics of the actuall time I spent with my hand held grass seed spreader either.
Logs went into the woulds where the hubby had his way with them, I wished him luck.He didn't need luck, he rented a little bobcat and a trailer and moved them to somewhere else. HE THEN procedded to run this machine under all the other nice young white oak, beech, and wild dogwoods grading and dumping tons of soil. I was pretty pissed.
I think they tried to pull a fast one with The Dan when they claimed he cut the wrong tree down. Always abiding,The Dan soon had rectified the situation with expedience. They wanted me took say " Oooops, sorry we will take that one too." The Dan advises not to abide on that one. I can't really say for sure, it might have been confusing BUT would you " trade" that big half dead oak looming over your house for a 12 inch dia. white oak further out in the yard.
Anyway, these jackasses lived right next to the turnpike and only for one split second that we were there was it completely quiet. I looked over to Jamie and he was looking at me, for one second the sound of tractor trailers hitting the rumble strips on the lines stopped. Whoa, listen to that. What? Nothing. It was bad. Very noisy, crap tract housing on some really BAD land. Chester Co taxes are cheap but wtf?


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 9, 2008)

treemandan said:


> You don't know just how right you are. I wasn't wearing those knee pads when I rolled up on the BAUERS and jammed my card in the flag of that mailbox Blakey Baby.
> Those trees were growing since the day I was born for me to come along cut them up like toothpicks. You are going to need a whole lot of them boxes.
> Just Jamie and I on that so you could see we I would not want to take that first beat-up oak in two cuts at the top... but I sure as hell would have with more groundies.
> I went low on the job for many reasons one of which being that it was just GREAT being able to camp out on someone's lawn for a couple of 6 hour days playing around with some little oaks.
> ...


 Holy crap dan! No wonder I'm the only one viewing this thread. That chipper is only a model 90?? it looks more like a 250?? how many horse/what type motor?


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 9, 2008)

Oh yeah, anyway- I fired John Denver today this morning at 8:05, he called in at 7:05 and told me he was sorry he got up late and that he would be in in a half hour, well now its like I said 8:05 and there is three people that have been at the shop waiting for this milktoast for an hour now (two of us have a combined 45yrs exp), so the best part...I didnt even ask this loser to come in, he wanted to-this is the best part "I could really use the money cuz of my vacation next next week"!!! So I'm stupid enough to let him come in even though it was overkill and thats what I get?? NICE!! Bye. I'll screw you over once more before I go on vacation and screw you over some more, lol. Walking sticks? I must really be getting soft I should have seen it then, lol.


----------



## treemandan (Aug 9, 2008)

tree MDS said:


> Holy crap dan! No wonder I'm the only one viewing this thread. That chipper is only a model 90?? it looks more like a 250?? how many horse/what type motor?



4500 lbs of 90 it is. Good to move with the Dingo or F150, gets it close gobbles up to 10 inch. Now that I got it I don't beat my wife anymore. Its a 50 horse 4 cyl, naturaly aspirated. auto feed and down pressure. I have a 12 volt winch to toss up by the hopper but rarely do.
Tell me about your crane or better yet, Ol-D tell me about the crane. What ya got? Punk.


----------



## treemandan (Aug 9, 2008)

tree MDS said:


> Oh yeah, anyway- I fired John Denver today this morning at 8:05, he called in at 7:05 and told me he was sorry he got up late and that he would be in in a half hour, well now its like I said 8:05 and there is three people that have been at the shop waiting for this milktoast for an hour now (two of us have a combined 45yrs exp), so the best part...I didnt even ask this loser to come in, he wanted to-this is the best part "I could really use the money cuz of my vacation next next week"!!! So I'm stupid enough to let him come in even though it was overkill and thats what I get?? NICE!! Bye. I'll screw you over once more before I go on vacation and screw you over some more, lol. Walking sticks? I must really be getting soft I should have seen it then, lol.



Get some pictures of your crane, where are you located?


----------



## oldirty (Aug 9, 2008)

tman look at you doing some pull ups and one handing saws! good stuff!

nothing wrong with that wood your climbing there, nice tall and straight. solid equipment as well. rig'n fun as well. all the stuff a tree guy likes.

i thought that rope looked familiar man. i got one too! she not an inch over 65 ft long and i use it daily. lol same exact rope! i took it from one of the other guys i work with. the other half of it ended up in the chipper (yup the new guy brush dragging trick). i have no beef with the short rope. i do more take downs than i do prune's so in a few cuts she'll be touching the ground anyway. 


mds got a solid set up. sweet ass bucket for sure.

but more importantly the both of you need to get away from that old ass climbing set up your on. screw the taughtline on the same rope. screw it! move on to the split tail and dont look back. its time for you to advance your climbing system. it'll take a hot minute to get used to it but once you do, you'll be psyched.


----------



## oldirty (Aug 9, 2008)

whats this about a crane?


----------



## Nailsbeats (Aug 9, 2008)

I climb on an 80' True Blue 90% of the time, right on about the climbing set up too OD. Since I pulled out of it I have no complaints. A little more gear, but you more than make that up with the versatility and options you gain.


----------



## treemandan (Aug 9, 2008)

oldirty said:


> tman look at you doing some pull ups and one handing saws! good stuff!
> 
> nothing wrong with that wood your climbing there, nice tall and straight. solid equipment as well. rig'n fun as well. all the stuff a tree guy likes.
> 
> ...



The Dan does Taughtline, splittail, VT, the hightail hottail in the notale motale, Blakes, onehanded, two handed, no handed... The Dan will do the gat dam thing with a F-ing wiffle ball bat. See if this gets me in the calander hot pants


----------



## treemandan (Aug 9, 2008)

oldirty said:


> whats this about a crane?



Oh I thought he had one. shucks.


----------



## oldirty (Aug 9, 2008)

lol.



whats up with them kneepads? side jobs?


----------



## treemandan (Aug 9, 2008)

oldirty said:


> lol.
> 
> 
> 
> whats up with them kneepads? side jobs?



Not that i need youngsters ctritiquing me but The Dan has had enough shots to keep him well protected in that area. I like the one piece hockey deal, don't even feel the spikes, the tree, nothing. Makes your knee a very good tool. You never know when you need to bounce a hunk of oak off your shin.
I hate cutting low stumps with out them. My knees are pretty shot, I went down big at Camelback in 97.


----------



## treemandan (Aug 9, 2008)

Blakesmaster said:


> You and your dang knee pads, what gives? And I see some one hading going on. Tsk. Tsk. And all this time I thought you were just some arboristsite muse. Nice to see some actual work. But tell the truth, you just heard a crew working down the street and decided to strap on the roller blades and take some pics of them, right? No shame in that man.






Actually, The limb is still on the rope hanging just off the ground. Jamie locked it off on the device ( Hey, got a device man?) and shot that for me. My arm is resting on the horn I just made.
he took the pic then went and unhooked the fish to chip it and then get the next few pieces.


----------



## oldirty (Aug 10, 2008)

treemandan said:


> My knees are pretty shot, I went down big at Camelback in 97.



fair nuff.


----------



## treemandan (Aug 10, 2008)

oldirty said:


> fair nuff.



Well I am real glad you think so you big bozo. I was wondering if you wanted me to take them off.
I am F-ing with you. I didn't go down big at Camelback. Truth is The Dan has NEVER gone down big. Oh, he has gone down, rolled out, and jumped back up plenty though.
I am 38 and wish I worn them sooner. No more cold mornings taking a shin of the pintle, resting your kneecap on a stone to flush a stump...
You can leap around a tree without the fear of smashing something that really might hurt. I do loves to jump up there.
Can't you see I am trying to sell you a pair? Leave an old guy alone, I wear what's comfortable like my wifes underwear... I sleep all night and work all day.


----------



## oldirty (Aug 10, 2008)

do your nuts hang out both sides of the thong?

nothing worse than hitting shins on the pintle hook, thats for sure. your lucky your so short too though dan. not only do i have to worry about them pintle hooks but i gotta be aware of the chipper chute if i am taking it off the truck. i cant go into the basement of our shop. i hit my head on the door jam the other day leaving the bosses office. you got it easy. 

do you use a stool to open the door to the fridge when getting yourself a beer?


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 10, 2008)

treemandan said:


> Well I am real glad you think so you big bozo. I was wondering if you wanted me to take them off.
> I am F-ing with you. I didn't go down big at Camelback. Truth is The Dan has NEVER gone down big. Oh, he has gone down, rolled out, and jumped back up plenty though.
> I am 38 and wish I worn them sooner. No more cold mornings taking a shin of the pintle, resting your kneecap on a stone to flush a stump...
> You can leap around a tree without the fear of smashing something that really might hurt. I do loves to jump up there.
> Can't you see I am trying to sell you a pair? Leave an old guy alone, I wear what's comfortable like my wifes underwear... I sleep all night and work all day.



:hmm3grin2orange: 38 just a babe and already wearing knee pads lol.
I may start who knows, I am only 45 though so prolly still have some
vinegar left in me. I will tell ya I have not walked into a pintle in a long 
time after about round three, I learned to stay away from the truck.
Those dam things need a disclaimer my knees were perfect until those
bast??'s came out.


----------



## treemandan (Aug 10, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: 38 just a babe and already wearing knee pads lol.
> I may start who knows, I am only 45 though so prolly still have some
> vinegar left in me. I will tell ya I have not walked into a pintle in a long
> time after about round three, I learned to stay away from the truck.
> ...



The Dan fears no man's pintle... anymore.


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 10, 2008)

treemandan said:


> Get some pictures of your crane, where are you located?


 What the hell are you talking about dan??


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 10, 2008)

treemandan said:


> The Dan does Taughtline, splittail, VT, the hightail hottail in the notale motale, Blakes, onehanded, two handed, no handed... The Dan will do the gat dam thing with a F-ing wiffle ball bat. See if this gets me in the calander hot pants


 Dan, what exactly do you use those knee pads for?? Lol. Oh sorry I jumped ahead.


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 10, 2008)

oldirty said:


> tman look at you doing some pull ups and one handing saws! good stuff!
> 
> nothing wrong with that wood your climbing there, nice tall and straight. solid equipment as well. rig'n fun as well. all the stuff a tree guy likes.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the comments about my setup oldirty. As far as my climbing setup-old brown gets her done for sure, however I'm gonna get a newer setup someday soon, right now I'm looking at a new winch line for the new chipper, about 300$, so that can wait, I got alot of work for Stubs (the bucket) lately so F it for now. What is the best rope winch line? anyone??


----------



## Dennis1963 (Aug 11, 2008)

tree MDS said:


> It is once again Monday morning and I have no help. The two new guys that I hired last week seemed to be doing great-untill today. Last night as I was sleeping at 10:23 pm a call came in that the 5'4" spanish kid with a CDL I hired would not be in today because his girlfriend slashed his tires.


Darn, have him buy "4" spares, No excuses! 



> "John Denver" (hippy with leather hat) called this morning while I was in the shower, left no message but then rolled in 20 mins late saying he has a side job with a logger today-I said good luck, here is your pay, bye. He's still saying he wants to work but I dont know about that, I mean show some respect right??


Well John Denver need to take the "country roads" home! 



> Besides I spend more energy fending off his "sugestions" constantly than actually working-and I'm not kidding!! Its rediculous, it really is, one out of every hundred boneheaded suggestions I actually use, but the energy it takes to fend him off!! What would you guys do with "John Denver" and the little guy??


Have a little faith. Lol.


----------



## Dennis1963 (Aug 11, 2008)

tree MDS said:


> "John Denver" (hippy with leather hat)


Hey I have a gift for you, scroll down







































































Have a little faith.


----------



## Dennis1963 (Aug 11, 2008)

Hey tree MDS,
All jokes aside I know someone who needs a job. It is food bags father. He says he has run chainsaws before, let me know if you are interested. Here is a picture,


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 11, 2008)

Lol. Nice work crane, nice. I'm truely amazed, thats the F-N hat right there! As far as foodbags dad however, I may have to pass.


----------

